# Fiddler Crabs?



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm interested in learning about fiddler crab care, habitat, etc.

A very long story short, mom and I were in Petco pre-Christmas to get my cories and she noticed the Fiddler Crabs, stating that she'd wanted one as a child and didn't get it. I did some reading and thought they could be an interesting tank pet, but I'm having trouble disseminating everything.

Since, as we often say at work, everything you read on the internet is true *sigh*, I thought I'd see if anyone here has some advice/experience.

A few sites stated that a 5g could be large enough for 1 crab and I currently have a 5g in storage that I *could* potentially set up. I have extra aq sand, tupperwares to divide up beach & water, prime, and I can get a heater off Amazon for 13$. I have a tetra 10i (that I will be siliconing the base shut on after a recent tragedy I read about with that filter), but could easily invest in a 3i or sponge filter if that's better.

Thank you for any advice you guys can share.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I did a lot of research on these guys but I never ended up getting them. -_-
First of all they like brackish waters, and need an established aquarium, so research up on that beforehand (here is a good intro: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/brackish/brackish.html).
As for the 5 gallon.. yes you could keep one in there. But, especially as a beginner, balancing your salinity may prove difficult (and what fun is only one fiddler crab, you gotta watch them interact after all!). Especially true as in the 5 gallon you may have 3 gallons of water at most for him. A 20 long is a much easier to manage first crab home... 
As for design, something along the lines of this, with more driftwood sticking out and no plants, would be good.. http://hydrophytesblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/10-viii-11-mangrove-tank-i-m.jpg


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, Olympia. That's the exactly the kind of information I needed. :-D


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

fiddler crabs also are not truly aquatic and will need access to air. this could be simply a piece of driftwood or plant that sticks out of the water. they also will climb out of the tank, so it needs to be covered. Lost some crabs a long time ago because they were skittering across the floor and someone thought they were spiders....


----------

